# Musik Programm



## m@nuel (29. Mai 2004)

Gibt es ein Programm, wie Guitar Pro, in dem ich einfach Noten eingebe und meine Komposition als sound Datei exportieren kann, aber nicht mit midi sound?
Also ich meine halt zb. ne elektrische Gitarre die sich auch wirklich so anhört.


----------



## sisela (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich kenne zwar Guitar Pro nicht aber du kannst z.B. mit Steinbergs Halion deine E Gitarre samplen und dann die Samples als Notenwerte aufnehmen oder abspielen.
Falls du deine E-Guitar aufnehmen willst und ein Programm suchst, dass aus deiner wav ein NotenArragement macht, vergiss es lieber schnell, denn dies liefert nur mangelhafte Ergebnisse.

Was willst du denn genau machen, also wofür benötigst du das...


----------



## m@nuel (3. Juni 2004)

Also ich habe die Noten im Kopf (bzw. die Tabs) für Gitarre. Die möchte ich in den Computer in eine Tabulatur eingeben. So das der Computer mir abspielt was ich eingegeben habe, aber ohne das ich mit meiner Gitarre etwas aufgenommen habe. Der Sound den der Computer wieder gibt, soll halt original E-Gitarren Sound haben, keine emitationen von einer E-Gitarre (Wie bei Guitar Pro). Ich könnte zwar auch mit meiner E-Gitarre aufnehemen, aber der Sound wär fürn , weil ich keine guten Möglichkeiten dazu habe, und ich möchte dazu auf anderen Spuren noch Instrumente wie Bass, Schlagzeug und wenns geht auch Klavier zufügen.


----------



## sisela (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo m@nuel,

also noch einmal zum Verständnis. 


> Also ich habe die Noten im Kopf (bzw. die Tabs) für Gitarre. Die möchte ich in den Computer in eine Tabulatur eingeben. So das der Computer mir abspielt was ich eingegeben habe, aber ohne das ich mit meiner Gitarre etwas aufgenommen habe.


Also hier reden wir von MIDI Daten, denn du möchtest nur die Notenwerte aufnehmen, dass macht man normalerweiser mit einem Sequenzer Programm a la Steinberg Cubase oder Emagic Logic.


> Sound den der Computer wieder gibt, soll halt original E-Gitarren Sound haben, keine emitationen von einer E-Gitarre (Wie bei Guitar Pro).


Was soll denn der Computer wiedergeben, wenn du nichts original aufnimmst und der Rechner aber keine Emitationen abspielen soll (sprich eigene Samples)?
Wenn du die MidiNoten aufgenommen hast kannst du z. B. einen guten Software Synthesizer oder SoftwareSampler mit guten E-Gitarren Samples benutzen. Diese Programme könnten dann deine MidiNoten mit diesen Samples abspielen. Aber ich sag dir gleich eine gutes E-Gitarren Riff wirst nie so gut von einem Sampler bekommen, wie als wenn es life eingespielt ist.


> Ich könnte zwar auch mit meiner E-Gitarre aufnehemen, aber der Sound wär fürn , weil ich keine guten Möglichkeiten dazu habe, und ich möchte dazu auf anderen Spuren noch Instrumente wie Bass, Schlagzeug und wenns geht auch Klavier zufügen.


Also, fast jede Soundkarte verfügt heutzutage über einen halbwegs guten Line in Eingang, also E-Gitarre rangestöpselt, mit einem Programm wie Steinberg Wavelab oder CoolEdit, dein Gitarrenriff aufnehmen. Danach diese Wav Datei mit Cubase neben deinem anderen Arrangement (Schlagzeug, klavier etc.) abspielen. Du kannst das aufgenommene Riff auch mit dem SoftwareSampler Halion auf einen bestimmten Notenwert legen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. Falls es einfach nur darum geht, dass dein eingespieltes Riff nicht rhytmisch genau zum Rest passt, sag ich nur üben, üben üben  

cu


----------



## m@nuel (4. Juni 2004)

Ja danke. Was ich will ist, das der Computer mir die Tabs nicht als Midi wieder gibt sondern Original Gitarren Sound. Bei Cubase sind die Gitarren Sounds ja aufgenommen worden und in Wav vorhanden, also wirklich guter sound. In Midi klingt es nicht wirklich wie eine Gitarre. Ich hab einen Freund gefragt der mit Cubase Arbeitet und er meinte das was ich vorhab geht nicht, vielleicht hat er auch meine Frage nicht wirklich verstanden. Oder ist es möglich in Cubase Tabs einzugeben in einen Editor, kein Noten Editor sondern für Tabs. Ich werds dann wohl doch noch mal versuchen mit meiner Sound Karte aufzenehmen obwohl das wirklich nicht besonders Klingt. Trozdem vielen Dank.


----------



## sisela (5. Juni 2004)

Hi,
also Tabs kann man in Cubase nicht aufzeichnen, jedenfalls mit meiner Version nicht. Aber die Tabulatur entspricht doch bestimmten Notenwerten

PS.: Wie können denn in Cubase deine Gitarrensounds vorhanden sein, wenn du sie nicht aufgenommen hast?

PS.: Du kannst mit Midi-Noten jegliche Art von Soundquellen abspielen, ob es nun die Sounds von der Soundkarte, die von deinem Synthesizer oder z. B. deine aufgenommene Gitarre von einem Software Sampler wie Halion. Das Umschreiben von Tabs in Noten, dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## m@nuel (5. Juni 2004)

Ja ok, ich könnte die Tabs als Noten eingeben, ist zwar etwas mühsam aber das würde gehen. Es gibt doch ein Plugin  "Virtual Guitar Player" für Cubase, da sind die Gitarren Sounds so weit ich weis drinn, aber wenn man die nicht über Noten bzw. Tabs abspielen kann versteh ich nicht warum die da drin sind. Ich hab mal was darüber gelesen, die haben doch jeden einzelnen Ton und vieles mehr von Gitarren aufgenommen. Aber wenn ich die Noten in den Editor bei Cubase eingebe, könnte ich sie dann abspielen lassen?


----------



## sisela (6. Juni 2004)

Ja natürlich kannst du die eingegebenen Noten mit diesem Plugin abspielen lassen, du musst nur dieses Plugin dem Track zuordnen.
Einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------

